# out of england



## colin1973 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there i am wanting to emigrate to new zealand and need some help with location, so please get in contact so i can start my process


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a forum. Post your questions in the thread and people will reply.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

colin1973 said:


> Hi there i am wanting to emigrate to new zealand and need some help with location, so please get in contact so i can start my process



Hi & welcome to our Forum, if you scroll through past topics I am sure you will discover lots of information & answers,

However any specific questions- please post & someone will pop along & answer them hopefully.


----------

